# 1st Kitless ~ Aluminum & Polymer



## creativewriting (May 7, 2010)

I finally got one finished. About a month ago I decided I wanted to take the plunge into kitless pens. The only problem was I didn't have a metal lathe to do what I wanted and secondly as a polymer guy I had very little experience turning anything, let alone metal. With the consent of LOML I purchase a used metal lathe from a friend who had all the tooling. Then I think I watched every video on YouTube dealing with turning, threading, and anything else metal. I am probably doing everything wrong, but I messed around enough and out popped a pen. This is my first complete pen. I made some nib sections, bodies, and half a cap (blew up) trying different designs, but this is the first complete pen.

The pen is aluminum with faux leather (polymer). I did the faux leather due to the fact my first pens were done with this design. It was what got me going so it was only fitting to dress my first kitless pen with the design.

Butch and George helped me tremendously and didn't make fun of me when I asked a stupid question.


----------



## Mark (May 7, 2010)

That looks amazing. Congrats on your first kitless pen. Nicely Done.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 7, 2010)

That is outstanding.  Great looking pen.  I really like that alot.  Congrats on the first completed kitless pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 7, 2010)

SWEET!!!! looks awesome


----------



## louie (May 7, 2010)

Nice job, the stitching looks very realistic.


----------



## Papa Bear (May 7, 2010)

That's a great looking pen!Congrats on the new toy too!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 7, 2010)

Outstanding Keith , that is totally awesome . I was wondering when you would get it posted . The furnature design is fantastic and your PC leather work is amazing . 
So , was kitless as bad as you expected it to be ? 
Now for your next problem .... top that one :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (May 8, 2010)

Wow!!!!  That is fantastic. Very well done!!!:biggrin::good::good::good:


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## hewunch (May 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Maximil (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful !

But what about the aluminium's oxydation ? Do you applied CA or something else  ?
What's this celulloid ?


----------



## creativewriting (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone. 

Butch, it wasn't too bad except for the fact I had no idea what I was doing. Trying to figure everything out and watch it come together was well worth it. It's no Skippy pen, but at least it got me started down the kitless road.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## creativewriting (May 8, 2010)

> But what about the aluminium's oxydation ? Do you applied CA or something else ?
> What's this celulloid ?


 
I used aluminum on this one to work through designs and for me it was a good learning metal (cheap).  I got a couple 72' rods for $30 or so and I don't feel bad when something explodes (not literally) or I don't like a design and have to scrap the piece.  I have read that  a good automotive clear coat will help with this.  Eventually I would like to move to stainless or even titanium, but I have a lot to learn.

Celluloid?  I am not sure what you are asking on this one.  The faux leather is polymer clay.  I hand sculpt the laces and texture effects.


----------



## alphageek (May 8, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 8, 2010)

Keith:
Your art has always been amazing. With the addition of the metal lathe, you have, once again, moved to a higher plain. Good work!


----------



## mbroberg (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful work.  Congratulations on a 1st rate pen.


----------



## boxerman (May 8, 2010)

Wow nice pen.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 8, 2010)

Very nicely done.  Not only the metal work, but the PC leather is fantastic.  I thought it was real leather.   And the future is just starting?!


----------



## johncrane (May 8, 2010)

That's a great looking pen Keith! well done.


----------



## workinforwood (May 8, 2010)

Looks super Awesome Keith.  That's a pen I'd be real proud of!


----------



## workinforwood (May 8, 2010)

I have a combat solution for aluminum oxide.  it's called a sink and some soap..go wash your hands..no big deal. Put some auto wax on it, that's going to stop it for a while then put on some more and wash your hands. If you are not writing with the pen for long periods of time, then you won't have to worry about a thing.  You fingers will turn a bit black if you do..so just wash up and life goes on.  I'd rather have an aluminum hand made pen and wash my hands after use then have a bic.


----------



## creativewriting (May 9, 2010)

Car polish.....hmmm... I never would have thunk it!  Thanks for the tip.  This one is staying in my personnal stash so I may give that a try.  Hand washing is always a good thing too!


----------



## David Keller (May 9, 2010)

That's very cool.  I love the homemade components, and the PC work looks top notch.  I like the satin look of the aluminum.


----------



## el_d (May 9, 2010)

Wow very nice Keith.

 I got to start saving for a metal lathe. You did a great job on that. Is the PC wrapped around a standard brass tube or is it a one piece aluminum with the PC wrapped oround that?


----------



## LEAP (May 9, 2010)

Nicely Done! Looks ready for a PMG application!


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 9, 2010)

Schweet!!  The leather looks fantastic, too!


----------



## Toni (May 9, 2010)

Keith~been waiting to see this pen!! Its amazing well done, dont understand anything anyone is saying..LOL but its awsome!! YOU THE MAN!!


----------



## glycerine (May 9, 2010)

That's really great!!!!!


----------



## greggas (May 9, 2010)

Very Cool Pen!!! Love the industrial look


----------



## creativewriting (May 9, 2010)

> I got to start saving for a metal lathe. You did a great job on that. Is the PC wrapped around a standard brass tube or is it a one piece aluminum with the PC wrapped oround that?


 
Lupe, it is solid aluminum.  I made recesses in the body and the cap sections so I could wrap with polymer.  I have used the faux leather on a kit pen before and I did wrap the tube.  There are several parts to the process to get the leather to look like leather.


----------



## creativewriting (May 9, 2010)

> dont understand anything anyone is saying


Toni, thanks for the compliment.  Don't worry the lingo will come as you hang around here a little more.  It is funny because I still think our pen (you and I) are the yin and yang of polymer.  Sports and leather with a touch of daisy's and butterflies.  Luv it!


----------



## Rfturner (May 10, 2010)

oh no Toni has recuited a general, watch out:biggrin:

The pen looks great I wish that I had a metal lathe but the next piece of machinery has to be a router for me...and a planer, and...


----------



## Toni (May 10, 2010)

> Toni, thanks for the compliment. Don't worry the lingo will come as you hang around here a little more. It is funny because I still think our pen (you and I) are the yin and yang of polymer. Sports and leather with a touch of daisy's and butterflies. Luv it!


 
Yes we are!! I am glad you found some time to get that pen finished I know how busy you have been lately.  Cant wait to see whats next on your plate(LOL) sorry couldnt resist


----------



## CSue (May 10, 2010)

Congrats!  What an awesome pen . . . and accomplishment.  I love everything about it.


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

> oh no Toni has recuited a general, watch out:biggrin:


 
I think Toni can hold her own...especially with this crew:wink:!


----------



## btboone (May 10, 2010)

That looks great.  Nice design and execution.


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Bruce. It's no Boone original...but you have to start somewhere I guess. I have been wanting to make a ring blank for polymer so I might be bugging you next:biggrin:!


----------



## wizard (May 10, 2010)

Awesome !!!


----------



## wizard (May 10, 2010)

I just got a Micromark Metal Lathe and have a long way up on the learning curve.
If there any particular U-Tube video or book that could get me started and that you would suggest, I would very much appreciate it. Your pen is amazing !!!


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

Wizard, the easiest thing to say is watch them all.  There are several on the 7x10 and many others out there.  I got the table top machining book (mainly for sherline users) and it was helpful for tooling and general knowledge.  The is also a series of books for the workshop (screw cutting, tooling, mini-lathe, and so on).  I think it is called the "practical workshop series" or something like that.  Several of the books can be downloaded off the internet.

Good luck!


----------



## glycerine (May 10, 2010)

So, what kind of lathe did you get?  Or did you already answer that question...?


----------



## wizard (May 10, 2010)

Creative Writing...Thank you so much for the information on learning metal lathe/machining. U-Tube here I come. Coincidentally, I just got the book *Table Top Machining* by Joe Martin for Sherline Users which is the one I think you are talking about. *Again, Beautiful pen and craftsmanship !!!!!*


----------



## fishlux (May 10, 2010)

> didn't make fun of me when I asked a stupid question



What kind of friends are those.  Sounds more like acquaintances to me.  If my friends didn't make fun of me, I'd be offended.

Beautiful Pen though.


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

A friend had a 7 x 12 grizzly I couldn't pass up.  He had an oversized (6") 3 jaw, independant 4 jaw, 3" 3 jaw, (2) jacobs chucks, die holders, a ton of carbide bits, brand new collet set, and a bunch of other stuff I haven't even opened yet.

After using it for a month or so it would be nice to have a larger overall bed length to get the tail stock out of the way.  It gets to be a hassle, but I can live with it for a while.  I am having a blast with it.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 10, 2010)

Keith,
Wow!  Great looking pen.  I love the polymer and aluminum combo.  It is very sharp looking, never would have figured it was your first kitless-fantastic job.


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Cris.  I was surprised myself.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 10, 2010)

Looks like an IAP Front Page pen to me. Superb. :biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

Gary,  It's always something to shoot for, but I haven't had much luck so far.


----------



## glycerine (May 10, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> A friend had a 7 x 12 grizzly I couldn't pass up. He had an oversized (6") 3 jaw, independant 4 jaw, 3" 3 jaw, (2) jacobs chucks, die holders, a ton of carbide bits, brand new collet set, and a bunch of other stuff I haven't even opened yet.
> 
> After using it for a month or so it would be nice to have a larger overall bed length to get the tail stock out of the way. It gets to be a hassle, but I can live with it for a while. I am having a blast with it.


 
Well, if you every decide to buy something bigger and better, let me know!


----------



## creativewriting (May 10, 2010)

Will do!  I have read that the HF 7x10 isn't a bad starter for the money.  With a 20% coupon you can pick it up for under $400.  It will have a lot of the same limitations my Grizzly has, but it will get you going and you can never have too many lathes.  I have 3 set up right now!


----------



## glycerine (May 11, 2010)

I've been looking into metal lathes for a while.  But there are other things I need first.  Right now, my money is focused on a dust collection system of some kind...
I've heard that the Harbor Freight models are good and fairly cheap.  I would LIKE to find something used hoping for an even better deal.  Sounds like that's what happened to you!


----------



## creativewriting (May 13, 2010)

Yeah!  I looked for quit some time and was actually leaving work to go to HF to by a lathe.  I had the 20% off coupon in my pocket and I was ready.  One of the guys I had been talking to that works in the engineering department caught me and asked If I wanted the Griz up in the shop.  He told me eveything he had for it and I couldn't pass it up.

Good luck in you search.  It is a blast when you get one!!!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 3, 2010)

amazing blend of materials, I love the design, the "feel' of that pen must be amazing!


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Jim!  This has become my everyday pen and I do like the feel.  No one believes it is polymer when I tell them.  It looks and feels like leather.  Usually I just give up a let them think it is leather...what's it going to hurt!


----------



## KDM (Jun 13, 2010)

That is a beauty.


----------

